# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ایا ثبت نام درکنکور باز هم تایید میشود؟

## pouria98

سلام دوستان
میخواستم بدونم اگه کسی امروز رو ثبت نام نکنه در کنکور ایا باز هم دوباره بهش زمان میدن؟ یعنی منظورم اینکه زمان ثبت نام در کنکور بازم تمدید میشه؟
پارسال ایا این اتفاق افتاد؟
باتشکر

----------


## existence

بله تمدید میشه
علاوه بر ان در ماه های اینده دوباره مهلت  ثبت نام میدن.
ولی شما واسه بعدا حساب باز نکنین و الان ثبت نامو کامل انجام بدین

----------


## pouria98

> بله تمدید میشه
> علاوه بر ان در ماه های اینده دوباره مهلت  ثبت نام میدن.
> ولی شما واسه بعدا حساب باز نکنین و الان ثبت نامو کامل انجام بدین


داداش پارسال ثبت نام اصلی در چه تاریخی بود؟ زمان تمدیدش کی بود؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

اره تمدیدمیشه

----------


## lili96666

اره تمدید میشه هم الان هم بعدا دوباره وخب مشکلت چیه ثبت نام کن الان

----------


## lili96666

ی چیزی بگم خیلی به این شکلک علاقه داری :Yahoo (4): ی پست ندیدم ازت ی شکلک توش نباشه کلا من فک میکنم این شکلی :Yahoo (4): محض فان گفتم نه بی احترامی

----------


## pouria98

> اره تمدید میشه هم الان هم بعدا دوباره وخب مشکلت چیه ثبت نام کن الان


بگم ناموسا خواهر مسخرم نمیکنی؟؟؟ ............................ به خاطر اینکه عکسم اونطور  که میخوام نیس :Yahoo (68): 
میخوام برم امروز یه عکس جدید بگیرم
ریش و سیبیل هام رو هم با ژیلت به جونشون افتادم :Yahoo (4): 
من ادمی هستم که متاسفانه رو این عکس خیلی حساسم
*



والا دروغ نمیگم*

----------


## lili96666

به سلامتی رتبه زیر10  :Yahoo (4): که عکس مهمه؟؟؟ایول پس :Yahoo (1):  اره میشه حتی اگه نشع دوباره ثبت نام میزارن

----------


## pouria98

> به سلامتی رتبه زیر10 که عکس مهمه؟؟؟ایول پس اره میشه حتی اگه نشع دوباره ثبت نام میزارن


خواهر باورت میشه من هنوز عکس شناسنامه نگرفتم و شناسنامم هم عکس دار نیس؟ :Yahoo (56): 
اخبار گفته کسانی که بالای 18 شدن و کارت ملی ندارن یارانشون قطع میشه ، مامانم از اون موقع تاحالا روزی نیس که فوشم نداده باشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## lili96666

مدرسه بهت گیر نداده؟؟؟ببین راجبع ثبت نام هرسال که اینطوره حالا امسالو نمی دونم .چرا اینقدر رو عکس حساسی بعضیآ هستن قیافه خوبس دارن ولی خوش عکس نیستن بعضیآ برعکس...

----------


## pouria98

> مدرسه بهت گیر نداده؟؟؟ببین راجبع ثبت نام هرسال که اینطوره حالا امسالو نمی دونم .چرا اینقدر رو عکس حساسی بعضیآ هستن قیافه خوبس دارن ولی خوش عکس نیستن بعضیآ برعکس...


ابجی با جازت مدرسه رو غیرحضوری برداشتم :Yahoo (4):  فقط سه ماه اول رو رفتم . باجازت امشب هم باید برم بزرگ سال ثبت نام کنم !!! .... بله درست خوندی ، امشب ! اخه مدارس بزرگ سال فقط شبانه هستن ... میرم خرداد فقط انتحان میدم و خلاص

وای نگو خواهر ، من دقیقا مشکلم همینه ، با گوشی که عکس میگیرم نمیدونم چرا هی غیافم کج و کوله میشه ، اصلا روم نمیشه سلفی بگیرم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali.psy

> داداش پارسال ثبت نام اصلی در چه تاریخی بود؟ زمان تمدیدش کی بود؟


پارسال هم مث امسال بود 19تا 28دوروزم فک کنم اضافی شد بعد موند 17تا 20اسفند امسال معلوم نيس که

----------


## Ali.psy

> ابجی با جازت مدرسه رو غیرحضوری برداشتم فقط سه ماه اول رو رفتم . باجازت امشب هم باید برم بزرگ سال ثبت نام کنم !!! .... بله درست خوندی ، امشب ! اخه مدارس بزرگ سال فقط شبانه هستن ... میرم خرداد فقط انتحان میدم و خلاص
> 
> وای نگو خواهر ، من دقیقا مشکلم همینه ، با گوشی که عکس میگیرم نمیدونم چرا هی غیافم کج و کوله میشه ، اصلا روم نمیشه سلفی بگیرم


آره عکسو عوض کن چون عکس کارت دانشجویبتم هس  :Yahoo (4): خوبه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## pouria98

> آره عکسو عوض کن چون عکس کارت دانشجویبتم هس خوبه


بابا هاحالا عکس کارت دانشجویی به کنار ، روز کنکور همه ی دوستان هی نگاه میکنن به عکسم ، اون روز رو چه کنم؟ :Yahoo (4):  اون روز رو چه کنم؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nzn

> بابا هاحالا عکس کارت دانشجویی به کنار ، روز کنکور همه ی دوستان هی نگاه میکنن به عکسم ، اون روز رو چه کنم؟ اون روز رو چه کنم؟





درسارو خودتون میخونین یا دی وی دی دارین واسه اختصاصی؟

----------


## existence

> داداش پارسال ثبت نام اصلی در چه تاریخی بود؟ زمان تمدیدش کی بود؟


  فک کنم بهمن ماه بود. اسفند دوباره مهلت  ویرایش دادن

----------


## lili96666

خب همون همین امروز ثبت نام کن بد عکسی  :Yahoo (4): دیگه فرقی نمی کنه.اگه غیر حضوری می خونی چطور زیست یاد میگیری!

----------


## Ali.psy

> بابا هاحالا عکس کارت دانشجویی به کنار ، روز کنکور همه ی دوستان هی نگاه میکنن به عکسم ، اون روز رو چه کنم؟ اون روز رو چه کنم؟


دوستارو بیخیال بابا تو هم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## lili96666

همون مدرسه میرفتی بهتر نبود ؟والا من نمونه هم هست مدرسه ام نه از این غیر انتفاعیا....کلا امسال فقط زیست ریاضی رفتم سر کلاس با ادب دبیرایی وه خوبه میرم هی میکن چرا نمیاید مدرسه البته دبیر فیزیک مون گفت مهم موفقیتتون تو کنکور نه مدرسه اومدن

----------


## lili96666

بابا کارت ورود به جلسه دیدی اصلا عکس مشخص نیست اون طور ی پرینت اولا که مشخص نی اصلا دوما که اون روز اینقدر همه فکرشون درگیر به این چیزا اهمیت نمی دن بعدشم که کارتا می گیرن من پارسال کنکور ازمایشی دادم می دونم

----------


## sepanta1990

> سلام دوستان
> میخواستم بدونم اگه کسی امروز رو ثبت نام نکنه در کنکور ایا باز هم دوباره بهش زمان میدن؟ یعنی منظورم اینکه زمان ثبت نام در کنکور بازم تمدید میشه؟
> پارسال ایا این اتفاق افتاد؟
> باتشکر


سلام
سالای پیش ثبت نام کنکور از 16 آذر(روز دانشجو) شروع  میشد..حدودا اسفند هم یه مهلت دوباره برا ثبت نام میدادن
ولی امسال که بهمن شروع شد..نمیدونم دوباره وقت بدن یا نه..احتمالش زیاده که وقت بدن

----------


## pouria98

> درسارو خودتون میخونین یا دی وی دی دارین واسه اختصاصی؟


ابجی هردوتاش ولی تاکیدم بیشتر بر روی خوندن خودمه



> فک کنم بهمن ماه بود. اسفند دوباره مهلت  ویرایش دادن


ممنون داداش ...



> خب همون همین امروز ثبت نام کن بد عکسی دیگه فرقی نمی کنه.اگه غیر حضوری می خونی چطور زیست یاد میگیری!


کی گفته من تجربیم ابجی؟ :Yahoo (4): 



> دوستارو بیخیال بابا تو هم


اگه دوستای منو ببینی ... حتی به رنگ زیر پیرنیت هم گیر میدن :Yahoo (4): 
ولی خدایی خیلی حال میده هی سر ازمونا بگیری کارت طرف رو بگیری و عکسش رو ببینی :Yahoo (4): 



> همون مدرسه میرفتی بهتر نبود ؟والا من نمونه هم هست مدرسه ام نه از این غیر انتفاعیا....کلا امسال فقط زیست ریاضی رفتم سر کلاس با ادب دبیرایی وه خوبه میرم هی میکن چرا نمیاید مدرسه البته دبیر فیزیک مون گفت مهم موفقیتتون تو کنکور نه مدرسه اومدن


نه اصلا ، کاش همون سه ماه اول رو هم نمیرفتم
دبیرتون هم کاملا درست گفته مهم کنکوره



> بابا کارت ورود به جلسه دیدی اصلا عکس مشخص نیست اون طور ی پرینت اولا که مشخص نی اصلا دوما که اون روز اینقدر همه فکرشون درگیر به این چیزا اهمیت نمی دن بعدشم که کارتا می گیرن من پارسال کنکور ازمایشی دادم می دونم


ابجی میگم مشکل از منه نمیدونم چرا ، من جورابام بو گند میده ، لباسام همه چرکه ، هر دوهفته یه بار میرم حموم ولی خدایی نمیدونم چرا رو این عکس این همه حساسم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## lili96666

الان اینجا 80%تجربین

----------


## asas

قطعا تایید میشه ولی تمدید هم میشه

----------

